# The New Pioneer - magazine I found



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Hey, if you are looking for homesteading info, besides these and other forums which can be great sources of information and help, you might want to check out a magazine I just saw for the first time yesterday. It's called The New Pioneer and I got it at CVS.

This edition has articles on:

Goats for milk, meat and money
Backyard mini-farming
DIY Root cellar, firewood shed, colonial trivet
Log Cabin on a budget
grafting heirloom tomatos
doing a day lily flower biz and making 6k per year
top dogs for rural living

and a bunch of other stuff too. Looks like a pretty cool magazine so far, you might want to look for it.

they have a website but I haven't gone to look at it yet, newpioneermag.com This mag says display until Oct 20, 2014 so I don't know if its a monthly edition or maybe not that frequent? It was $10

Interestingly enough they also had a magazine on canning southern favorites, jellies and jams especially but it looked like almost the exact same stuff I got in a full book at a book faire at work so I skipped that one.

Why CVS has pioneering and canning magazines in the middle of gangland I haven't got the first clue... but I'm glad they did!


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I saw it for sale also - -but balked at the $10 price!!!

I can go to my local used bookstore on "sale weekends" and come away with multiple hard cover books, valued at near (or more than) $50 when new for less than $10.

So: as cool as the magazine is, they lost me on their price.

I did however - buy a GRIT subscription from a link on mosquitomountainman's blog page for $9.99 for one year - that is money well spent, IMHO


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

LincTex said:


> I saw it for sale also - -but balked at the $10 price!!!
> 
> I can go to my local used bookstore on "sale weekends" and come away with multiple hard cover books, valued at near (or more than) $50 when new for less than $10.
> 
> ...


Very good mag. I get it also...


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

they still sell grit? wow! I remember seeing adds in the back of comic books for starting your own grit paper route.

Seems like mags are going for that much these days, it's that much for an issue of Recoil as well.


----------



## PurpleHeartJarhead (Mar 23, 2014)

I too, am a Grit subscriber, three years running now. Good investment I believe as well.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Grit is a good magazine. Personally I think Countryside is the best magazine for people like us. Its $18 a year, and no that's not just the first year. It is firstly a homesteading magazine but as of late they have been running more preparedness articles. The Backwoodsmen is also a great magazine that I find very useful. There are several new survivalist mags on the shelves these days but so many of them are mostly product reviews. These two are still good.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

We usually get a copy of New Pioneer when we see it on the shelves. It's a good magazine. American Frontiersman is another new one I like when I can find it. Grit is good as are the other magazines mentioned.


----------



## rhrobert (Apr 27, 2009)

Dakine said:


> they still sell grit? wow! I remember seeing adds in the back of comic books for starting your own grit paper route.
> 
> Seems like mags are going for that much these days, it's that much for an issue of Recoil as well.


I had a Grit sub route when I was a kid, as well as a Cappers Weekly route...mostly the same houses


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

All good mags mentioned. Back Home is another good one. Price on most all mags are a lot higher now days. You can save some bucks by subscribing. I try to really limit that since I dont get to all them.


----------



## ONEOLDCHIEF (Jan 5, 2012)

I saw this about a year ago in Wally World, just could not come off the 10 dollars, maybe I will get one so the wife can yell at me for spending that kinda money on a magazine... Should be fun...


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

ONEOLDCHIEF said:


> I saw this about a year ago in Wally World, just could not come off the 10 dollars, maybe I will get one so the wife can yell at me for spending that kinda money on a magazine... Should be fun...


I don't know if magazines cost more, maybe they do, but at the same time, I think our money is worth less. if you want to run a printed magazine, you need authors, editors, bosses, HR ppl, maybe a lawyer or two, someone should be checking voice mail on the phone... it adds up...

I'm good with paying for it, all these guys want to eat too, they have families to feed and bills to pay. they are either imparting knowledge or seeking it out to impart it to me. Either way, I'm richer after the fact and it's knowledge I consider to be essential so I'm going to look into some of these other publications mentioned in this thread!

for me printed media is best because I can pack a box of magazines in SHTF and know exactly whats there, I'd love to do that with ipads and solar chargers and all that, and that is part of "the vision" but hard copy first... then personal hands on, doing it instead of just reading about it, and then storing data.

now... I need to buy a tractor!


----------

